Do you think a dice roll is random? - Mendenhall
======
fiedzia
It is in the sense of being unpredictable (assuming person not deliberately
cheating). There certainly some aspect of rolling that may reduce randomness
(unevenly balanced dice) but as long they are not easily predicted, its random
enough for many usecases.

Random though: First thing that came to my mind at school when I was
introduced to theory of probability was "if you really sit down and start
rolling a dice hundred of times to see how random it is... what about those
times when a dice will fall into crack in the floor, your cat will take it
over or otherwise unmeasurable results? The answer "we ignore those" made me
realize that I am to practical for math :-)

------
CyberFonic
Assuming perfectly balance dice on a uniform, moderate friction surface,
rolled after being shaken, I would be guessing - probably. Would be
interesting to roll one 600 times and see how close to each number comes to
appearing 100 times.

How about a DIY project where you build a gadget (robot?) that rolls the dice,
records the result and repeats it 60,000 times ? And that is to test a single
dice. Why 60,000 ? because if the machine could do one test each second, then
it would take 17 hours for a result. Any more than that and most of us would
be getting impatient.

------
fiedzia
One more answer for this question: randomness is measurable. There are tests
for it, though (the ones I've heard about) were mostly practical (check for
certein set of patterns) rather than mathematical proofs.

------
lainon
I doubt quantum indeterminism takes place at the scale of a dice

So, no

------
Nomentatus
"dice random test"

